# Xin tư vấn sữa tăng chiều cao cho bé



## phạm thị khánh linh (16/1/21)

Trên thị trường bây giờ sữa nào giúp bé 3 tuổi tăng chiều cao tốt nhất hả các mẹ? Em đọc thông tin trên mạng mà loạn quá chẳng biết chọn cho cu nhà em 3 tuổi sữa gì bây giờ ạ? Rối quá các mẹ tư vấn cho em với.


----------



## Hà Thy (18/1/21)

Mom cho con uống Kid Power ấy, sữa này tăng chiều cao tốt nè


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (18/1/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Mom cho con uống Kid Power ấy, sữa này tăng chiều cao tốt nè


Sữa này là sữa Việt à mom


----------



## Hà Thy (18/1/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Sữa này là sữa Việt à mom


Ko nha, dòng này sữa Hàn ấy, uống thấy con đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn nè


----------



## Ngọc Lê (18/1/21)

Có sữa nào cho bé biếng ăn ko mn nhỉ, e thử nh sữa lắm rồi mà thấy ko cải thiện chút nào, chọn sữa cho con mà cũng stress mất thôi


----------



## Kim Liên (18/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Có sữa nào cho bé biếng ăn ko mn nhỉ, e thử nh sữa lắm rồi mà thấy ko cải thiện chút nào, chọn sữa cho con mà cũng stress mất thôi


Mình đang cho con uống kid power nè mom, swuax này ổn định tiêu hóa giúp con ăn ngon miệng hơn nha


----------



## Ngọc Lê (18/1/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống kid power nè mom, swuax này ổn định tiêu hóa giúp con ăn ngon miệng hơn nha


Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy c


----------



## Kim Liên (18/1/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy c


Mình hay mua trên page chính chủ của kid power luôn Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## Hà Thông (18/1/21)

Mình cũng đang cho con uống Kid Power nè mom, thấy từ khi con uống sữa này thấy co ổn định tiêu hóa ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, dễ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng thì chiều cao của con cũng tăng đó mom


----------



## nga Lê Thị (18/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Mình cũng đang cho con uống Kid Power nè mom, thấy từ khi con uống sữa này thấy co ổn định tiêu hóa ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, dễ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng thì chiều cao của con cũng tăng đó mom


Sữa này cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Hà Thông (18/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Sữa này cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko mom nhỉ


Tùy vào nhu cầu của con thôi mom, ngày 2 ly là đủ chất nè mom


----------



## nga Lê Thị (18/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Tùy vào nhu cầu của con thôi mom, ngày 2 ly là đủ chất nè mom


Tại con e lười uống sữa lắm, pha nhiều lại ko uống hết


----------



## Hà Thông (18/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Tại con e lười uống sữa lắm, pha nhiều lại ko uống hết


Thì mom pha ít lại uống nh lần trong ngày ấy mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (18/1/21)

bé nhà em còn lười ăn nữa. Muốn đổi sữa cho con nhưng k biết nên thay sữa gì, các mom cho con uống sữa gì ạ??


----------



## Trang Lê (18/1/21)

Mình đang cho con uống Kid Power nè, thấy con tăng chiều cao đáng kể ấy. Mom thử tìm hiểu sữa này cho con uống xem sao


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (18/1/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống Kid Power nè, thấy con tăng chiều cao đáng kể ấy. Mom thử tìm hiểu sữa này cho con uống xem sao


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


----------



## Trang Lê (18/1/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


Mình tìm hiều thì sữa có thành phần Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm khác giúp cho xương của bé phát triển nhanh để tăng chiều cao ấy mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (18/1/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Mình tìm hiều thì sữa có thành phần Canxi CPP cao dễ hấp thu hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm khác giúp cho xương của bé phát triển nhanh để tăng chiều cao ấy mom


Ổn đấy nhỉ, để thử đổi cho con uống sang dòng này xem sao nào


----------



## thao lê (18/1/21)

E thấy có kid power phát triển chiều cao mà ổn định tiêu hóa luôn mom kìa


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (18/1/21)

thao lê nói:


> E thấy có kid power phát triển chiều cao mà ổn định tiêu hóa luôn mom kìa


Uống sữa này con có táo ko chị


----------



## thao lê (18/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Uống sữa này con có táo ko chị


Ko nha, mình thấy thành phần sữa có Probiotics lên men từ thực vật gồm các lợi vi khuẩn sống như trong sữa mẹ nên con ổn định tiêu hóa ấy mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (18/1/21)

thao lê nói:


> Ko nha, mình thấy thành phần sữa có Probiotics lên men từ thực vật gồm các lợi vi khuẩn sống như trong sữa mẹ nên con ổn định tiêu hóa ấy mom


Tốt quá, để cho con uống sữa này xem sao, chứa con e cứ uống sữa vào là táo


----------



## Linh Đoàn (18/1/21)

Con mình cũng ốm yếu suốt, 5 tuổi nhưng vẫn bé hơn so với các bạn ấy, tháy chị đồng nghiệp chỉ cho uống sữa Kid power  Cũng mua về cho con dùng thử, sau 1 thời gian ngắn thấy con ăn uống được chiều cao tăng rõ rệt ấy mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/1/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Con mình cũng ốm yếu suốt, 5 tuổi nhưng vẫn bé hơn so với các bạn ấy, tháy chị đồng nghiệp chỉ cho uống sữa Kid power  Cũng mua về cho con dùng thử, sau 1 thời gian ngắn thấy con ăn uống được chiều cao tăng rõ rệt ấy mom


Dòng này hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao à mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn (18/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Dòng này hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao à mom


Ừa mom, sữa này có chứa hàm lượng caanxi cao, vitamin D nữa, con tăng chiều cao ổn định ấy mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/1/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Ừa mom, sữa này có chứa hàm lượng caanxi cao, vitamin D nữa, con tăng chiều cao ổn định ấy mom


Mom cho con uống lâu chưa


----------



## Linh Đoàn (18/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mom cho con uống lâu chưa


Mình cho con uống 3 năm rồi, bé 1t là mình bổ sung cho con rồi


----------



## Như Ngọc (19/1/21)

Quan tâm e cũng đang muốn tìm sữa tăng chiều cao ổn định cho con


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (19/1/21)

Mình mới thay sữa Kid Power cho con thì thấy con ăn uống đc nè mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (19/1/21)

Sữa Kid power  mình đang cho con uống này, tìm hiểu có chứa có men tieu hoá probiotic  + thành phần whey cao giúp bé nhanh đói và tiêu hoá tốt  cần thiết cho sự phát triển


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (19/1/21)

Kid Power nha chị, sữa này em thấy con e uống tăng chiều cao tốt nè


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (19/1/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Kid Power nha chị, sữa này em thấy con e uống tăng chiều cao tốt nè


Sữa này dành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy chị


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (19/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Sữa này dành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy chị


1-10t là uống đc sữa này rồi nè


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (19/1/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> 1-10t là uống đc sữa này rồi nè


À con e 4t chắc cũng thuer uống sữa này xem, chứ thấy thấp hơn các bạn cùng tuổi, chán ghê


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (19/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> À con e 4t chắc cũng thuer uống sữa này xem, chứ thấy thấp hơn các bạn cùng tuổi, chán ghê


Ừa vậy thì cho uống xem sao chứ thấy con mình chiều cao cũng ổn nè


----------



## Diễm Lệ (19/1/21)

Gấu nhà mình uống kid power 4 tháng mà thấy tăng lên đc gần 2cm rồi nè, mừng ghê


----------



## Phương Thùy (19/1/21)

B mua sữa Kid Power  cho con thơm dễ uống ma trộm via tăng cân, chiều cao b à


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (19/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> B mua sữa Kid Power  cho con thơm dễ uống ma trộm via tăng cân, chiều cao b à


Loại này phát triển trí não cho con ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Phương Thùy (19/1/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Loại này phát triển trí não cho con ko mom nhỉ


E tìm hiểu thành phàn thì sữa này có  DHA hỗ trợ phát triển tốt nhất trí lực, thị lực và hoàn thiện võng mạc mắt, tăng IQ ngôn ngữ, giúp trẻ nhạy bén và thông minh vượt trội


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (19/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> E tìm hiểu thành phàn thì sữa này có  DHA hỗ trợ phát triển tốt nhất trí lực, thị lực và hoàn thiện võng mạc mắt, tăng IQ ngôn ngữ, giúp trẻ nhạy bén và thông minh vượt trội


Tốt r, để cho con uống sữa này luôn, cảm ơn mom nha


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (19/1/21)

Chị thử Kid Power đi, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, bổ sung canxi cao tăng chiều cao tốt


----------



## trần phương thanh (19/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Chị thử Kid Power đi, sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, bổ sung canxi cao tăng chiều cao tốt


Dễ uống không mom?


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (19/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Dễ uống không mom?


Sữa này thơm, sánh min, vị dịu dễ uống à, thấy con mình lười uống sữa mà thấy uống đến sữa này con tự cầm uống luôn mà


----------



## trần phương thanh (19/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Sữa này thơm, sánh min, vị dịu dễ uống à, thấy con mình lười uống sữa mà thấy uống đến sữa này con tự cầm uống luôn mà


Chà ưng mom nhỉ, kiểu này cũng cho con uống chứ con mình cũng lười uống sữa lắm


----------



## văn khánh trang (19/1/21)

Thử cho con uống sữa Kid Power  mom ơi, sữa này đầy ddue chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trọ con phát triển toàn diện nè mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (19/1/21)

Theo em tìm hiểu sữa kid power có thành phần Các khoáng chất như canxi,  kết hợp với vitamin D3 giúp xương chắc khỏe, trẻ phát triển chiều cao tối đa.nè mom


----------



## trần thanh kiều (19/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Theo em tìm hiểu sữa kid power có thành phần Các khoáng chất như canxi,  kết hợp với vitamin D3 giúp xương chắc khỏe, trẻ phát triển chiều cao tối đa.nè mom


Chuẩn luôn, mình cũng cho con uống kid powr lâu nay, từ khi đổi sang sữa này thấy cân nặng chiều cao của con phát triển ổn định luôn đấy


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (19/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Chuẩn luôn, mình cũng cho con uống kid powr lâu nay, từ khi đổi sang sữa này thấy cân nặng chiều cao của con phát triển ổn định luôn đấy


Ừa mom, thấy con phát triển khỏa mạnh cũng an tâm mom ơi


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (19/1/21)

Kid power  giúp bé phát triển toàn diện mà, mình thấy sữa này có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho bé mà không phải sữa nào cũng có như DHA trong sữa KID POWER  có nguồn gốc thực vật đảm bảo an toàn đến từng nguyên liệu luôn mà


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (19/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Kid power  giúp bé phát triển toàn diện mà, mình thấy sữa này có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng rất tốt cho bé mà không phải sữa nào cũng có như DHA trong sữa KID POWER  có nguồn gốc thực vật đảm bảo an toàn đến từng nguyên liệu luôn mà


Đúng rồi, e cũng tìm hiểu thì thấy dòng này  Lotte Foods là tập đoàn sữa duy nhất chiết xuất thành công DHA từ thực vật tại Hàn Quốc luôn ấy


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (19/1/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Đúng rồi, e cũng tìm hiểu thì thấy dòng này  Lotte Foods là tập đoàn sữa duy nhất chiết xuất thành công DHA từ thực vật tại Hàn Quốc luôn ấy


Ừa giờ cho con dùng gì cũng phải tìm hiểu kĩ mom ơi


----------

